# Good bye Ms Susie . . . my little velveteen rabbit



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

We had to say goodbye to Ms. Susie this morning. We knew this day was fast approaching but it still hurts so badly. We were fortunate enough to have her for 2 years, 7 months, and 9 days of her approximate 16 years here on earth. RIP sweet girl and run like I know you always wanted to.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for the loss of Susie, my heart goes out to you.

She was such a beautiful sweet soul. 

Run free, play hard, and sleep softly sweet girl. 

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Terry*



jealous1 said:


> We had to say goodbye to Ms. Susie this morning. We knew this day was fast approaching but it still hurts so badly. We were fortunate enough to have her for 2 years, 7 months, and 9 days of her approximate 16 years here on earth. RIP sweet girl and run like I know you always wanted to.


Terry

I am so VERY SORRY about Ms. Susie. You were both so lucky to have one another. I will add her to the 2014 Rainbow Bridge List.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...bow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-7.html#post4388441


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful girl. She shared her name with my lovely grandma, so she must have been very special.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

RIP sweet Susie, I know how it hurts. I truly admire how you give so many a loving place to give out their life, bless you..


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I am so very sorry about Susie. What a sweet and beautiful face.

Please know I'm thinking about you during this very tough time.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Sweet Susie-Q 
Rest in peace sweet girl 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

I know how hard it is and I am so very sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful girl.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm so very sorry. Thank you for making such a difference in her life. She's looks a sweetie. Run free lovely girly x


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm very sorry for the loss of your beautiful Susie. Thank you for making her last years happy.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry you had to tell Susie goodbye. Play hard at the Bridge, sweet girl.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I too am so sorry to read about the loss of your Susie.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so very sorry. Thank you for making her last years being loved.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.

Sleep softly Susie; you lovely spirit shines on.


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

So sorry for your loss...such a sweet face.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. Thank you for giving her love and Godspeed Ms. Susie.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very sorry for the loss of Susie. I can tell what a sweet girl she was. She sure does remind me of our Max. Keeping you in our thoughts at this sad time.


----------

